# Happy Birthday, Richoso1!



## monty (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Rich!

It is good to see you back and posting your super recipes and ideas. Looks like we are getting the presents!

Many happy returns, Brother!

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Heeey  Pepper Dude! Have a SPICY birthday!   Wooo!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 27, 2007)

Indeed!! May it be a wonderful day for you and yours!!  Your presence here is quite valued.  I hope your day is great.


----------



## smoked (Oct 27, 2007)

happy birthday dude, hope the bad smoke clears out your way so you can fire up the smoker again!!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy B-day Rich!!!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a Hot and Happy Bday Rich!


----------



## meowey (Oct 27, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday  ...  Glad your feeling better.


----------



## pescadero (Oct 27, 2007)

Rich:

Just spotted this thread.  Hope I am not too late.  Wanted to make sure I sent off a "Happy B'Day" to you, along with all the rest.

Take care,

Skip


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Rich, hope you have a great day!!


----------



## msmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rich.


----------



## roger (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy "Smoke'n" Birthday


----------



## ron50 (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Rich and many many many more!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rich.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## glued2it (Oct 27, 2007)

*Happy birthday to you *
*My smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s thin and blue*
*Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll throw on a fatty and drink a beer for you too!*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rich!! May you have many, many more.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rich!...And Many Happy Returns of the Day!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope it's your Best one Ever!!...


----------



## wilson (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to ya, and many more!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 27, 2007)

*   Happy birthday Rich. I'm joining Marty right now and drinking one to your health. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd like to thank you all for the great greetings and expressions of frienship. I really enjoy the fact that I've learned, laughed, and shared with all of you.


----------

